# Am I seeing things...



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

Just seen on google brand new GTR for £75,500 prestige model. That's around a 10k price reduction! Are they not selling well? That's crazy!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ali86GTR said:


> Just seen on google brand new GTR for £75,500 prestige model. That's around a 10k price reduction! Are they not selling well? That's crazy!


Yes Recaro for sub £75k on Car Wow as well

Saw two pre reg with 50 miles for £73k yesterday on Car Wow

MY17 have defo used taken a step down in value as a result


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

That's pretty insane but this offer I just seen is on a prestige which is usually a few grand more than a recaro.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ali86GTR said:


> That's pretty insane but this offer I just seen is on a prestige which is usually a few grand more than a recaro.


Yep offers had is about £1k difference so makes sense 

All these offers stopped me proceeding - each month offers getting bigger


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

New Nissan GT-R: A supercar like no other

West Way...owned by Nissan UK!!


----------



## Bikemad04 (Mar 10, 2018)

I heard RS direct bought 2 new GTRs off Nissan for 74k a few weeks ago as Nissan was struggling with sales


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

Maybe it's as cash purchase only though


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Bikemad04 said:


> I heard RS direct bought 2 new GTRs off Nissan for 74k a few weeks ago as Nissan was struggling with sales


https://www.rsdirectbristol.co.uk/showroom/

Here are the two of them


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ali86GTR said:


> Maybe it's as cash purchase only though


Car wow one at £74k has normal new GTR rate


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

https://www.motorline.co.uk/nissan/used-cars/8540081-nissan-gt-r-3.8-v6-recaro-2-door-coupe/

138 miles on clock...sub £73k


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

https://www.aaperformance.co.uk/use...36.1323002536.1524772594-796197395.1524772594

20 miles £75k


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

So a new one is 75,500 from nissan direct whereas on autotrader there is a 67 plate going for 78k & another for 77k lol


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ali86GTR said:


> So a new one is 75,500 from nissan direct whereas on autotrader there is a 67 plate going for 78k & another for 77k lol


Ah yes but it gets better - so the sellers of said brand new £75k car this week on Car Wow came back with £79k...but the West Way website says £75k!!!

Classic West Way left and right hand coordination!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Any thing is West Way charge 10% on used cars for the finance so of course very few people buy used now which added to the slash and burn is affecting the market


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

Haha.

Unless it's a "westway" offer only.

Anyone in the market for a new one will be getting a awesome deal that's for sure as can't see it going lower than this price.


----------



## JatPunjabi (Apr 21, 2018)

I think they're pre reg cars. Bromley offered me one.


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

Offered you one for 75,500? Ok that makes more sense but it don't mention on there site it's pre reg.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ali86GTR said:


> Offered you one for 75,500? Ok that makes more sense but it don't mention on there site it's pre reg.


West Way are new cars

Desira at £74k are new cars and new car finance rate


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ali86GTR said:


> Haha.
> 
> Unless it's a "westway" offer only.
> 
> Anyone in the market for a new one will be getting a awesome deal that's for sure as can't see it going lower than this price.


Yes seems a good deal but it’s the knock on effect on residuals from these and the pre reg

Seems they have taken on a load of BMW trained salesman who did such great things for M4 residuals!!


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Brilliant. For years I don't buy a GTR, only to buy one just as they depreciate like second hand dildo.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

simGTR said:


> Brilliant. For years I don't buy a GTR, only to buy one just as they depreciate like second hand dildo.


Yep I was pulling trigger and then all this happens - I feel for the honest dealers being screwed over by Nissan West Way etc 

It’s a short term win as the result is a drop in used and new values and less sales over medium term while market tries to find new level


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

simGTR said:


> Brilliant. For years I don't buy a GTR, only to buy one just as they depreciate like second hand dildo.


Lol at that comment!

Join the club fella, although obviously a smaller hit than you guys at the top of the pyramid 

Don't think 2018 is gonna be kind to GT-R values :bawling:


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Is this anything new?

I paid £78.5k for mine when I ordered last year. That included the 3 year service plan though and the orange paint which accounts for much of the difference from the offer price quoted.

I assume that Nissan are just trying to shift some pre-built stock and things will stabilise (I hope) in due course.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> Yep offers had is about £1k difference so makes sense
> 
> All these offers stopped me proceeding - each month offers getting bigger


That's way of high end cars........... Big depreciation/discounts.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

JohnE90M3 said:


> That's way of high end cars........... Big depreciation/discounts.


Not of Porsche!!


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> Not of Porsche!!


Rare Exception.
Wish I had kept my GTS 928.


----------



## JatPunjabi (Apr 21, 2018)

I wish I had bought a Porsche last week instead ***x1f61e;


----------



## JatPunjabi (Apr 21, 2018)

......only fcuking around with ya. GTR's are awesome cars, I'm happy with my purchase ***x1f642;


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Henry 145 said:


> Yep I was pulling trigger and then all this happens - I feel for the honest dealers being screwed over by Nissan West Way etc
> 
> It’s a short term win as the result is a drop in used and new values and less sales over medium term while market tries to find new level


I am so glad you said that, I couldn't possibly comment....... but I will!

The Nissan GT-R is a phenomenal car I am sure we all agree and, yes, people spending that kind of money will always try and beat down the price. However, to slice of a huge chunk just like that shows those selling it have no understanding of value rather they just see a ticket price and want to shift boxes. It might get them a few sales and heck, you never know, the boss might even give them a bonus, but in doing so they have pi$$ed off every single current owner and the entire UK GT-R community by devaluing the whole market. They must be so proud of what they've achieved!

_NOTE: this is my own opinion as a 20-year member of this community and not related to my current role._


----------



## Jetpilot (Jan 13, 2018)

Sitting in a neutral camp, is it not just a car reaching its end of production run, yes i know its been tweaked but its been around a long time now and surely wont go on much longer, a guy on the 350z forum recently got offered a 370z Nismo (yes i know they are nismo in name only) for £32k, thats a fair bit under list too, but i think a similar story.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The car has a good few years left in it. There are videos of people revealing a futuristic car and everyone claiming it's the next GT-R - it's not. Long story but it involves gamers and game companies designing a car. Nowhere will you find any written material or any statement from anyone at Nissan about the car. Great marketing in one respect but unhelpful in another. 

The RB26 had a 12 year life and evolved out of another engine. Add to that ATTESSA and HICAS and it had a lot of work done to it before it saw an R32. Each model there was a gap, R32 to R33 then R33 to R34. Each gap got longer (special editions taken into consideration) and the same was certainly true of the GT-R (R35). As it stands today the VR38 was a new design (not related to VR35 whatever your mates down the pub might think) and the transmission had huge investment put in.

We are eight years into a design life-cycle that historically will be 12 years. It could be more or even slightly less but I would go with 12 years. The investment in this was far greater than RB26, ATTESSA, HICAs remember. What follows the current GT-R is yet to be determined so it's a looooong way off!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Maybe the next gen GT-R won’t go rusty and fall apart so quickly.


----------



## Jetpilot (Jan 13, 2018)

Fuggles said:


> The car has a good few years left in it. There are videos of people revealing a futuristic car and everyone claiming it's the next GT-R - it's not. Long story but it involves gamers and game companies designing a car. Nowhere will you find any written material or any statement from anyone at Nissan about the car. Great marketing in one respect but unhelpful in another.
> 
> The RB26 had a 12 year life and evolved out of another engine. Add to that ATTESSA and HICAS and it had a lot of work done to it before it saw an R32. Each model there was a gap, R32 to R33 then R33 to R34. Each gap got longer (special editions taken into consideration) and the same was certainly true of the GT-R (R35). As it stands today the VR38 was a new design (not related to VR35 whatever your mates down the pub might think) and the transmission had huge investment put in.
> 
> We are eight years into a design life-cycle that historically will be 12 years. It could be more or even slightly less but I would go with 12 years. The investment in this was far greater than RB26, ATTESSA, HICAs remember. What follows the current GT-R is yet to be determined so it's a looooong way off!


Dwindling sales year on year, minor tweaks, model age and price are all taking their toll, in my opinion, i dont doubt its got a few years but if dealers are discounting heavily, it paints a broader picture.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Maybe the next gen GT-R won’t go rusty and fall apart so quickly.


GT-Rust.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm still pleased I bought mine, but fk me I wish I'd done it a couple of years ago by the sounds of it.

So the game's moving on.....does anyone know where to? lol


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

John we are 10+ years into that cycle.

Released Japan December 2007, US July 2008, UK April 2009.

In that regard a replacement should be due end of next year.

As far as sales go the whole UK new car market is on its arse with a near 16% fall in new car sales in March alone.

Dealers don***8217;t want to be stuck with stock especially if they have targets based on what might be now unrealistic expectations. A sale is a sale when viewed by the short termism of a monthly and quarterly sales target driven environment.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Jetpilot said:


> Dwindling sales year on year, minor tweaks, model age and price are all taking their toll, in my opinion, i dont doubt its got a few years but if dealers are discounting heavily, it paints a broader picture.


As I said above these discounts have been about for pretty much 12 months there is nothing that new here.

Similar types of cars are attracting similar discounts the Merc E63 S could be had for over £10k under list, as can top end Jag F Types the RS5 I looked at too was attracting a proportionately similar discount (given the starting price) as was the brand new Alfa Giulia Quadrofoligio. Tesla offered huge discounts on unregistered, "stock" models and their used price still seems pretty solid apart from the fast one.

If you read the papers car sales are softer across the board so this is going to lead to more competition especially when dealers buy in stock to hit their bonus overrides.

I would be worried if the discounting gets a lot worse but the prices bandied around here are only about £1k better than I bought mine for (when you factor in the costs of the extras I had).


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

AndyE14 said:


> As I said above these discounts have been about for pretty much 12 months there is nothing that new here.
> 
> Similar types of cars are attracting similar discounts the Merc E63 S could be had for over £10k under list, as can top end Jag F Types the RS5 I looked at too was attracting a proportionately similar discount (given the starting price) as was the brand new Alfa Giulia Quadrofoligio. Tesla offered huge discounts on unregistered, "stock" models and their used price still seems pretty solid apart from the fast one.
> 
> ...


Offers on car wow are cheaper than last month - dealers getting more desperate - deals are greater than last year


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> I am so glad you said that, I couldn't possibly comment....... but I will!
> 
> The Nissan GT-R is a phenomenal car I am sure we all agree and, yes, people spending that kind of money will always try and beat down the price. However, to slice of a huge chunk just like that shows those selling it have no understanding of value rather they just see a ticket price and want to shift boxes. It might get them a few sales and heck, you never know, the boss might even give them a bonus, but in doing so they have pi$$ed off every single current owner and the entire UK GT-R community by devaluing the whole market. They must be so proud of what they've achieved!
> 
> _NOTE: this is my own opinion as a 20-year member of this community and not related to my current role._


Well said John - hopefully market will stabilise in due course


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

charles charlie said:


> John we are 10+ years into that cycle.
> 
> Released Japan December 2007, US July 2008, UK April 2009.
> 
> In that regard a replacement should be due end of next year.


 Nope. 5 year gap between 34 and 35. Wouldn’t be surprised if 36 didn’t come out until 2024/5.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Are they new MY18’s or unregistered MY17’s ?


----------



## Nissan GT-R London (Feb 27, 2018)

tonigmr2 said:


> Nope. 5 year gap between 34 and 35. Wouldn***8217;t be surprised if 36 didn***8217;t come out until 2024/5.


Agreed. The gap between each model got longer. I also know a few of the people in the GT-R programme


----------



## MonacoMaven (Mar 18, 2016)

Anyone heard of good deals on Nismo's?

Seems to be sitting at the lot's without moving.

Trying to get a LHD Nismo or track pack but no joy from Nissan HQ.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

you have PM


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

AndyE14 said:


> *
> I paid £78.5k for mine when I ordered last year. That included the 3 year service plan though and the orange paint which accounts for much of the difference from the offer price quoted.*


As an outsider looking in on this topic, Prices for these seem to be all over the place. On my travels during the past week I encountered this Fella in Llandovery who'd just got this MY18 DBA Recaro version....










As a fellow GT-R Owner, He thought he got a really good deal saying He'd paid £87k for this brand new vehicle from Wessex in Bristol after they tried in vain to sell Him their ex-demonstrator for £82k. I'd never met this Bloke before but He seemed to be legit and honest enough _(here is yet another one that says its colour is "GOLD" on the Log-Book)_ with what He was saying about the car and His experience with it so far. 

Knowing about the existence of this Thread on Our Forum, I didn't have the heart to tell Him about other Members experiences on here and the much cheaper prices on offer for the same colour R35 Nissan GT-R's! :nervous:

I wonder if significantly ripping Customers off is one of the possible reasons why this specific Nissan Dealership only gets a two out of five star Customer Feedback rating?? :rotz:


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm not sure it's ripping people off. It's all down to the individual and their experience/knowledge of negotiating the price.

Its not the dealers perogative to give everyone the same deal/price, it's to sell them a car at the most profit. That's how businesses work.

I think I over paid on my wife's car, but I'm still happy with it. I spoke with a chap who worked in car sales and I'm quite sure he could have got it for me a lot cheaper, but at the time it was the spec, mileage, colour we wanted.

You should have had the heart to tell him about this thread and give him a bit of knowledge for his next purchase. You haven't done him any favours. You could have helped him get a better price in future.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

simGTR said:


> I'm not sure it's ripping people off. It's all down to the individual and their experience/knowledge of negotiating the price.
> 
> Its not the dealers perogative to give everyone the same deal/price, it's to sell them a car at the most profit. That's how businesses work.
> 
> ...


For me I was ready to sign order form and decided not to when I looked at all the pre reg and car wow deals - simple thing would be to switch to a carwow new deal but the knock on effect on residuals of used cars put me off buying new - whether with £10k as per Desira or a small discount with the dealer I was discussing with


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

The thing is you can keep holding off and holding off hoping for a cheaper deal or moaning about residuals...or you can just buy the bloody thing and go out for a blast. I don***8217;t view buying a GTR as exactly a sensible financial decision, just a bloody fun one!


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> For me I was ready to sign order form and decided not to when I looked at all the pre reg and car wow deals - simple thing would be to switch to a carwow new deal but the knock on effect on residuals of used cars put me off buying new - whether with £10k as per Desira or a small discount with the dealer I was discussing with


This can't make any sense can it?

If you pay less for the car the depreciation point starts from a lower base. If new GTRs were only being knocked out at £85k you would probably be looking at taking a £10k hit in the first year at least and finding a sale point at about £75k.

If you pay only £75k and can sell at £65k isn't that a better overall position (as you have lost the same £10k in depreciation and yet didn't have to pay a higher price at the outset). Lets not forget that most cars out there were sold new at below £70k anyway. A move down from £85k to £75k is hardly going to be world ending.

Sure this will impact the older models but Nissan presumably want to shift new metal not just underpin the used market.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

simGTR said:


> *You should have had the heart to tell him about this thread and give him a bit of knowledge for his next purchase. You haven't done him any favours. You could have helped him get a better price in future.*


Sorry but I'm not in the habbit of telling complete strangers in Public that they could've saved themselves £12k on an £87k purchase when they were busy showing off their new pride and joy to all at the local Cafe. We live in an internet age. If He didn't do His Homework, _*That's His problem....Not Mine!*_

Hmmmm....How exactly would you react so someone you didn't know publically criticising your purchase decisions in front of your mates simGTR? Would you thank Him profusely for pointing out the error of your recent ways or would you instead become pi$$ed off before you try to know His block off for stealing your thunder and making you look incompetent or irresponsible with money as you show off your new performance car to your Friends??



tonigmr2 said:


> *The thing is you can keep holding off and holding off hoping for a cheaper deal or moaning about residuals...or you can just buy the bloody thing and go out for a blast. I don’t view buying a GTR as exactly a sensible financial decision, just a bloody fun one!*


This is true Toni and I fully agree with you *BUT* I think a £12k saving could be then spent on Tuning and as we all know, This would then propel the R35 Nissan GT-R into a whole new league of performance...._a.k.a. bloody good fun!_

Still, ain't my car and ain't my problem....JM2PW! :runaway:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

AndyE14 said:


> This can't make any sense can it?
> 
> If you pay less for the car the depreciation point starts from a lower base. If new GTRs were only being knocked out at £85k you would probably be looking at taking a £10k hit in the first year at least and finding a sale point at about £75k.
> 
> ...


No what is happening here is what happened with M4’s...residuals slid


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> The thing is you can keep holding off and holding off hoping for a cheaper deal or moaning about residuals...or you can just buy the bloody thing and go out for a blast. I don’t view buying a GTR as exactly a sensible financial decision, just a bloody fun one!


True...I suspect for me the moment for another 35 has passed


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Youve got it explained to me. You have to pick your moments. I learnt a few things from the guy and was very helpful.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

simGTR said:


> *Youve got it explained to me. You have to pick your moments. *


Exactly! When I was a young Lucas Apprentice Engineer, I was told by one of my Boss' that we all have two eyes, two ears but only one mouth for a reason. _"See everything, Hear everything but choose what you want to disclose and to whom very carefully."_ 

Wise words indeed....


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I simply think if you spend so much time worrying about residuals and a few grand here or there you've gone and missed several months of what could have been fun, and none of us are getting any younger!

Overpaying by £12K on a new car is pretty steep mind. But as you say, he only needs to do an autotrader search. Maybe he wanted exactly the one they had, we can't know.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> I simply think if you spend so much time worrying about residuals and a few grand here or there you've gone and missed several months of what could have been fun, and none of us are getting any younger!
> 
> Overpaying by £12K on a new car is pretty steep mind. But as you say, he only needs to do an autotrader search. Maybe he wanted exactly the one they had, we can't know.


Being a serial car buyer, I know how to get the best deals, BUT most do not, no one on here would have entertained that Joke price, but there are so many out there who think they are getting a good deal when in fact they are being ripped off.
Still as you say we are not getting any younger and love cars................so.


----------



## meeko (Nov 27, 2017)

Bikemad04 said:


> I heard RS direct bought 2 new GTRs off Nissan for 74k a few weeks ago as Nissan was struggling with sales


I Spoke with another GTR trader last week and he said he's selling pre-reg GTRs for £75k, saying he gets them from "the same place as RS Direct" for £71k and enjoys a quick £4k margin. He said these are MY18 cars, so looks like the big discounts are set to continue.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

meeko said:


> I Spoke with another GTR trader last week and he said he's selling pre-reg GTRs for £75k, saying he gets them from "the same place as RS Direct" for £71k and enjoys a quick £4k margin. He said these are MY18 cars, so looks like the big discounts are set to continue.


Wow


----------



## Jetpilot (Jan 13, 2018)

I also believe believe if dealers dont sell stock by a specific time, they then have to buy them from the manufacturer and will end up making big losses so better to sell at small losses or profits before this time. Certainly the way it works at Ford.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

JohnE90M3 said:


> *Being a serial car buyer, I know how to get the best deals, BUT most do not, no one on here would have entertained that Joke price, but there are so many out there who think they are getting a good deal when in fact they are being ripped off.*


I think you've hit the nail right on the head there JohnE90M3! Wessex sounded like they were pushing their high mileage ex-Demonstrator so hard for £82k to the Bloke above that when they said He could have an identical brand new one for only £87k, He jumped at the chance and thought He was getting the GT-R Deal of the Century.... :chairshot


----------



## JatPunjabi (Apr 21, 2018)

Wait till the summer, they will be back up again. This thread is depressing in this cold weather


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

JatPunjabi said:


> *Wait till the summer, they will be back up again. This thread is depressing in this cold weather*


LOL! It has been Summer since the last Sunday of March this year JatPunjabi....


----------



## meeko (Nov 27, 2017)

K66 SKY said:


> I think you've hit the nail right on the head there JohnE90M3! Wessex sounded like they were pushing their high mileage ex-Demonstrator so hard for £82k to the Bloke above that when they said He could have an identical brand new one for only £87k, He jumped at the chance and thought He was getting the GT-R Deal of the Century.... :chairshot


I test drove the very demonstrator at Wessex and it had about 500 miles on it. I saw the £87k orange/prestige car ready for collection and the salesman said the buyer opted for the new one as it was cheaper overall due to a finance incentive by Nissan, which wasn't available on the demonstrator.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

JatPunjabi said:


> Wait till the summer, they will be back up again. This thread is depressing in this cold weather


LOL The bubble has burst.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*I love this community, Tis a small World indeed....*



meeko said:


> *I test drove the very demonstrator at Wessex and it had about 500 miles on it. *


Hmmm..._Really "High"_ miles then meeko!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Jetpilot said:


> I also believe believe if dealers dont sell stock by a specific time, they then have to buy them from the manufacturer and will end up making big losses so better to sell at small losses or profits before this time. Certainly the way it works at Ford.


Then the dealers should not over-order. Surely if Tesco buy too many bananas they have to do the same. That's why companies have forecasters and know their market. Or not as the case may be!


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

meeko said:


> I test drove the very demonstrator at Wessex and it had about 500 miles on it. I saw the £87k orange/prestige car ready for collection and the salesman said the buyer opted for the new one as it was cheaper overall due to a finance incentive by Nissan, which wasn't available on the demonstrator.


That's a good point.

Mr Billy Bigballs bragging to his mates "I paid £87k"

(But I really got it for £74k which reduced my monthlies)


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

0% finance deal on GTRs isn't there? Whereas second hand is 9.9%. Might've been a factor.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> 0% finance deal on GTRs isn't there? Whereas second hand is 9.9%. Might've been a factor.


Not seen 0% myself

Last quarter was 3 something percent - now is 5.49%

Used is bonkers at 10%!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Henry 145 said:


> Not seen 0% myself
> 
> Last quarter was 3 something percent - now is 5.49%
> 
> Used is bonkers at 10%!


3.49% with small Dep.Contr. now 5.49% with bigger DC. Pre-owned I can get less than 10% by the way


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> 3.49% with small Dep.Contr. now 5.49% with bigger DC. Pre-owned I can get less than 10% by the way


That you can John!

But BMW can do sub 4 % up to a certain age and 5.5% on used up to 24 months

Used needs to be more attractive or prices will keep softening

Is it time to call a sub £60k MY17 by June? Suspect this will happen unless market stabilises - NMGB your time has come!!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Henry 145 said:


> That you can John!
> 
> But BMW can do sub 4 % up to a certain age and 5.5% on used up to 24 months
> 
> ...


Can’t see a sub £60k by June! If they did the whole bottom is going to drop out of the Gtr market and 14/15 will be around £45k with 9/10/11 being under £30k. 

The prices being mentioned on this thread aren’t that much lower than what I paid a year ago. 

I would say if you’re in the market for a new Gtr then around now is probably the best time to buy.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

I heard they have 30 odd old stock brand new cars but without the Apple Car play !


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Will64 said:


> Can’t see a sub £60k by June! If they did the whole bottom is going to drop out of the Gtr market and 14/15 will be around £45k with 9/10/11 being under £30k.
> 
> The prices being mentioned on this thread aren’t that much lower than what I paid a year ago.
> 
> I would say if you’re in the market for a new Gtr then around now is probably the best time to buy.


https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...d=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New

Not far off


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Henry 145 said:


> https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...d=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New
> 
> Not far off


I do believe the Gtr market needs to correct itself a little, some of the earlier models are really squashed together price wise. 

I would still buy a new MY18 than a 66 plate at £64k!


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

If your in the market for a brand new one now is the time, the price for a new one is insane! New GTR at that price is a no brainer! Especially if want a prestige as well...

If what some are saying is true which is it's the one without apple car play then who cares why pay 10k more for a MY18 if that's the only difference! #YOLO


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ali86GTR said:


> If your in the market for a brand new one now is the time, the price for a new one is insane! New GTR at that price is a no brainer! Especially if want a prestige as well...
> 
> If what some are saying is true which is it's the one without apple car play then who cares why pay 10k more for a MY18 if that's the only difference! #YOLO


Carplay is rubbish anyway and there is a fair chance that much of the target market will not have iPhones.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

AndyE14 said:


> Carplay is rubbish anyway and there is a fair chance that much of the target market will not have iPhones.


couldn't possibly comment  Butwhat do you actually get?  remembering there is already bluetooth and various ports available........


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> couldn't possibly comment  Butwhat do you actually get?  remembering there is already bluetooth and various ports available........


As I think I have said before the Mrs car has inbuilt CarPlay and android auto.

She bought it when she had not yet upgraded to a google pixel and was using an iPhone 7 and I had the pixel XL.

What you get with car play is integration of Apple maps (yea right), Spotify, text messaging, iTunes and What'sapp. The whole interface though is pretty terrible and looks like it is running on a 1980s ZX Spectrum. It also seems to be a platform abandoned by Apple as it has seen little development in recent years.

Android Auto does the same things but also adds more third part app support, a more modern and user friendly interface and critically supports Google Maps and Waze and is actively developed.

The point of both is that you use your MFD to control phone functionality (and stay legal). Both also add voice command integration. Android auto will run standalone (if you mount your phone on the dash you can bring up an android auto window and control most functions as if the car integrated android auto, Apple CarPlay will not let you do this if the car doesn't support integration).

How valuable all this is I think depends upon how much you use Sat Nav and your view of the Nissan navigation. I think it is crap and is especially poor at traffic avoidance and rerouting to take account of live traffic conditions and predictive planning.

If Apple maps was any good it would be useful being able to throw up the phone Nav on the big screen, however it isn't good it is still very poor and third party apps like google maps or Waze are not supported. So what you are left with are edge case use scenarios to control Spotify more easily (iTunes works pretty well in the oldest of standard cars) and be able to have text and What'sapp messages read out and response by voice. 

Android auto integration would be much more useful because it would allow use of the main screen with Waze or Google maps and add in the Spotify, Play Music and text/What'sapp support. However it does work pretty well standalone if your phone is relatively large.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

simGTR said:


> (...which reduced my monthlies)


Would you like to rephrase that ?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

AndyE14 said:


> As I think I have said before the Mrs car has inbuilt CarPlay and android auto.
> 
> She bought it when she had not yet upgraded to a google pixel and was using an iPhone 7 and I had the pixel XL.
> 
> ...


Must just be me then, but for ease of use I find Apple CapPlay rather easy to use and handy. I changed my Focus RS for a later one as I prefered Apple Maps to the car's own SatNav.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

CT17 said:


> Must just be me then, but for ease of use I find Apple CapPlay rather easy to use and handy. I changed my Focus RS for a later one as I prefered Apple Maps to the car's own SatNav.


That sounds like a damning indictment of ford maps. I hate Apple maps with a passion but objectively nothing works better than Waze and Waze incorporates speed cameras too.

If you love Apple maps and 1980s style graphics though you will love CarPlay.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

I think the GTR sat nav is great. On the way to the ring it didn't miss a beat, it listed the distance to the next 5 petrol station/rest area in order along the whole route, constantly updating.

My passenger was working it. Haven't used it much since though. Only bad thing is that it defaults to some dodgy place in Russia for the first 5 minutes.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

simGTR said:


> I think the GTR sat nav is great. On the way to the ring it didn't miss a beat, it listed the distance to the next 5 petrol station/rest area in order along the whole route, constantly updating.
> 
> My passenger was working it. Haven't used it much since though. Only bad thing is that it defaults to some dodgy place in Russia for the first 5 minutes.


It is absolutely shocking for even relatively simple UK motorway journeys and moderately complex city journeys. The combo of the routing logic and apparent delays to real time traffic data give some bizarre results like telling you roads are closed that aren't, telling your roads are clear that are blocked etc. You add considerable time to all but the simplest journeys using the in car Nav compared to Waze or even Google maps. I used to run the two side by side until I came to the conclusion that the Nissan Nav offered almost zero discernible benefit.

The only thing it does well is tell me of the impending toll booth on the M6 Toll.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

AndyE14 said:


> It is absolutely shocking for even relatively simple UK motorway journeys and moderately complex city journeys. The combo of the routing logic and apparent delays to real time traffic data give some bizarre results like telling you roads are closed that aren't, telling your roads are clear that are blocked etc. You add considerable time to all but the simplest journeys using the in car Nav compared to Waze or even Google maps. I used to run the two side by side until I came to the conclusion that the Nissan Nav offered almost zero discernible benefit.
> 
> The only thing it does well is tell me of the impending toll booth on the M6 Toll.


Nissan and many other Sat Nav systems are shit even Bentley systems prior to 2018 were absolutely awful.
BMW and AUDI have the best infotainment systems.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Nissan and many other Sat Nav systems are shit even Bentley systems prior to 2018 were absolutely awful.
> BMW and AUDI have the best infotainment systems.


Would agree with Audi just as they have android Auto and you can bypass their own options. Can't say the same about BMW.

The Mrs Car has a fairly recent (proximity sensing) VW Group infotainment system and whilst decent enough the Nav isn't great and the phone gets plugged in as soon as I get in and android auto is booted up.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Nissan and many other Sat Nav systems are shit even Bentley systems prior to 2018 were absolutely awful.
> BMW and AUDI have the best infotainment systems.


The i-drive is easy to use, but the info out the sat nav is pants in comparison. What I do like though is the split screen.


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2011)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Nissan and many other Sat Nav systems are shit even Bentley systems prior to 2018 were absolutely awful.
> BMW and AUDI have the best infotainment systems.


John, do you have a new F90 M5? Don't want to de-rail but what are your impressions of it?

Cheers


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Dumbo said:


> John, do you have a new F90 M5? Don't want to de-rail but what are your impressions of it?
> 
> Cheers


Has a 540


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2011)

Henry 145 said:


> Has a 540


Ah, so "Cars owned" in the profile should read "Cars I would like to own" :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:

I bit like my neighbour's single-exhaust 2016 "M3"!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Dumbo said:


> Ah, so "Cars owned" in the profile should read "Cars I would like to own" :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:
> 
> I bit like my neighbour's single-exhaust 2016 "M3"!


No to be fair John has had M3, M5 and M6 over the last couple of years - he has BMW dealers on speed dial!!


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2011)

Henry 145 said:


> No to be fair John has had M3, M5 and M6 over the last couple of years - he has BMW dealers on speed dial!!


Sorry, I misunderstood! So he swapped the F90 for a 540 - interested to understand why. Everything I have read about the M5 has been positive so keen to hear if people have a different view.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Dumbo said:


> Sorry, I misunderstood! So he swapped the F90 for a 540 - interested to understand why. Everything I have read about the M5 has been positive so keen to hear if people have a different view.


he came from an F80 M3 to the 540


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Have to say I run Tom Tom off my iphone with real traffic updates, no in-car system is much good IMHO. (My 2016 Discovery isn't much cop either).


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Henry 145 said:


> he came from an F80 M3 to the 540


Then down the A5 towards Tamworth.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

simGTR said:


> Then down the A5 towards Tamworth.


BOOOM!


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Dumbo said:


> John, do you have a new F90 M5? Don't want to de-rail but what are your impressions of it?
> 
> Cheers


I have the new 540i M Sport with "M Performance KIt, it has new torque converter/ECU and Sports Exhaust uprated software.
It drives very well TBH, the new M5 I tested was better power wise but for me the 540i has 4 wheel drive and now enough to keep me happy for now.:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Dumbo said:


> Sorry, I misunderstood! So he swapped the F90 for a 540 - interested to understand why. Everything I have read about the M5 has been positive so keen to hear if people have a different view.


Hi I have had the F10 M5 LCI then M6 GC CP, then two F80 M3's one being the CP.:thumbsup:
540i is ok for now with power upgrades.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Hi I have had the F10 M5 LCI then M6 GC CP, then two F80 M3's one being the CP.:thumbsup:
> 540i is ok for now with power upgrades.


I wouldn't mind an M3 when it comes to change our M135i and we'll need the space by then.

Would you go M3 before M5 and was the CP worthit?

I'm talking F80 / F10. I'm too tight to buy new.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

simGTR said:


> I wouldn't mind an M3 when it comes to change our M135i and we'll need the space by then.
> 
> Would you go M3 before M5 and was the CP worthit?
> 
> I'm talking F80 / F10. I'm too tight to buy new.


Outright power M5 F10 CP 4 big seats too, F80 M3 CP nice size goes really well, seats 4, with a good boot, it depends on your daily requirements.
M5's going at a good price right now, many low mile cars out there.
F80 M3 secondhand almost new would be a good bet as they can be had for a good price IF you push.:thumbsup:
PS) the M3 is quite economical if you don't hammer it.
EDIT : the M3 can be tyre noisey on some roads so test one on local roads before buying.
The M3 was a better size for me at the time.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Have to say I run Tom Tom off my iphone with real traffic updates, no in-car system is much good IMHO. (My 2016 Discovery isn't much cop either).


Imagine that on your big MFD screen, with easy, safe access to all your phone functions and that is Waze on integrated Android Auto and no subscriptions required for updates, live traffic or camera/live police warnings.


----------

